# First Pics of Airfix Daleks



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

Over on the SFM:UK site there are some toy fair pics of the upcoming Airfix Daleks.
They are 1/12 scale to match the Tardis set. Note that these appear to be pre-production resin casts...the finished kit should feature much finer detail if the Tardis kit is anything to go by...
Here's the link...

http://scifimodels.org.uk/phpWebsit...toalbum&PHPWS_Album_op=view&PHPWS_Album_id=46


----------



## Louis41 (Aug 8, 2003)

Thanks miniature sun. Those are awesome pictures! What a beautiful looking kit. 

Still waiting for my Tardis kit to arrive here in Los Angeles/Burbank.

Really appreciate the wonderful photos of building your Tardis.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Oh, I shall take one!

Kinda silly that there's a ladder in the diorama.


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

:lol:Those Daleks always made me laugh. I could never take a villain seriously who looks like they could unclog an overflowing toilet with extreme ferocity with that plunger of theirs.


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

they include the little squidoo inside! great!!
gotta have it!!


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Shaun the Sheep! Got to get it!


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

The box says "lights and sounds".Very nice!alexander


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Cool!!!! Is the Astrid (Kylie) kit ready yet?
Chris.


----------



## ajira99 (Feb 29, 2004)

Trek Ace said:


> :lol:Those Daleks always made me laugh. I could never take a villain seriously who looks like they could unclog an overflowing toilet with extreme ferocity with that plunger of theirs.


Exterminate! Exterminate! :wave:


----------



## Daikaiju1 (Apr 26, 2005)

Yeah, I really like the new Dalek design treatment, but the "Daleks in Manhattan" story to me, was one of the worst since the dodgy Eighties panto stories. Nasal Nu Yoik show goyls, human/dalek hybrids in theatre productions, yeah. Give me Genesis of the Daleks any day. "If I cross these two wires, I can bring end to the Daleks forever. But do I have the right??"
GS


----------



## Roguepink (Sep 18, 2003)

Daleks in Manhattan was not a series high-point.

This kits looks great. What's the best way to get these in the States? (The Tardis, obviously, cos the Daleks aren't done yet)

I absolutely love that Airfix is doing these kits. Doctor Who, though little more than a cult show in the US, is THE cultural icon of Britain, especially Daleks who seem to show up everywhere (My dad said he saw some in the wedding procession in Vicar of Dibley)


----------

